
The Pizza Lab: We Test KettlePizza and Baking Steel's New Joint Pizza Oven - Tomte
https://slice.seriouseats.com/2013/09/the-pizza-lab-we-test-kettle-pizza-and-baking-steels-new-joint-pizza-oven.html
======
cascom
I have a pizza steel and love it, so that’s pretty interesting - but
regardless I think most home pizza cooks really can get the most bang for
their buck focusing on their dough (e.g. multiple days of cold ferment).

I thought this looked pretty awesome, but waiting for someone I know to take
the plunge first given the price:

[https://uuni.net](https://uuni.net)

